# Sellior& Bellot 9mm 115gr FMJ



## Cobus (Mar 24, 2013)

Will Sellior & Bellot 115gr FMJ ammunition accelerate wear on a CZ 75 as it is a hotter load than standard 115gr FMJ. The recoil spring in my CZ 75 pre-B is a standard factory,14 lbs spring. 
Cobus


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Shouldn't.... CZ 75's are designed to hold up to +P Ammo as they are designed as a duty weapon and agencies run +P in them on a regular basis.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Agreed, the CZ is a combat pistol. It was designed to use the NATO 9mm, which is supposed to be a hotter round than the standard pressure FMJ.


----------



## Cobus (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you members TAPnRACK and GCBHM for valuable response.
Cobus


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem... my CZ has been able to run any & every type of 9mm i've fed it. They really are built like tanks and as accurate as they come.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good looking piece, TAP!

You're welcome, Cobus!


----------



## Cobus (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you. I admire the combination of the front sight, blue signage and cz grips without disturbing the original design of your pistol. My cz 75 is original except for wrap-around Pachmayer wich I will in due course change to original cz rubber grips. I have decided to try Sellior&Bellot ammunition as I usually use locally made PMP or USA Winchester. Russian Wolf and Barnual steel cased ammunition are available in South Africa but I am wary to use it in my cz.
Cobus.


----------



## UncleEd (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems I remember looking at the little brown packet with the 9 mm casing that came with my CZ 75B and and the tester
used S&B ammo for whatever that's worth.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

love the BLUE trim an d grips @tap and Rack


----------

